# Technical question



## adimacca (6/11/13)

Hi everyone it's my first post so please be gentle. I'm an absolute numpty when it comes to wiring so I've been on the lookout for a suitable pre-wired controller for my future 3v rig. I found this just recently,

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=110

and was wondering if anyone with a little more experience than myself could see any problems with it? I'm going to use it to control the temperature of my HLT with a 2200w CB element in a 40L urn.


----------



## QldKev (6/11/13)

Welcome to the board.


I think that would work, but you would need an adapter for the power supply. I don't like running adapters and especially for high power usage items.

Keg king does a pre-wired controller for about half that cost. Hopefully people on here can confirm if the probe is suitable for water, otherwise Kegking also do a thermowell for about $13.


----------



## Truman42 (6/11/13)

Welcome Adrian. I agree with Kev, its fairly exy for what it does. An STC1000 on ebay is only around $25.00 and would do the same thing.

Where abouts are you located? There is bound to be someone close by willing to help you wire up an stc1000.

If your in Melbourne I will give you a hand to do it.


----------



## Glot (6/11/13)

Depending on how accurate you need the temperature and how deep your pockets are, have a look at a ST1000 on Ebay. The PL type controllers are more accurate than the ST1000 if accuracy is required. The ST1000 is a dual channel controller. It is good for regulating ferment fridge temps. They can control both the cooling and heating. You only require a single channel one to control heating. I may have misunderstood your question so if I have please forgive me.


----------



## adimacca (6/11/13)

Thanks for the very speedy replies! I had thought about the KegKing controller but I thought the accuracy might be better with the Auber unit. Thanks for the wiring help offer but I'm in Brisbane. You have both confirmed the doubts about the Auber unit that were at the back of my mind so cheers for that.

Seeing as this is just an interim solution until I get the funds for a very shiny Electric Brewery build maybe the KegKing controller is the way to go, I can always use it for my fermenting fridge after that!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/11/13)

The KK unit only has a NTC probe but will be fine for HLT as accuracy is not going to be critical.
Nev


----------

